
My friends bet me I couldn't make cybersecurity sexy. Here it goes - teslademigod1
https://hackernoon.com/my-friends-bet-me-i-couldnt-make-cybersecurity-sexy-here-goes-cyp3tfh
======
DeedsMoraine
Pay them.

That's pervy-uncle levels of cringe.

